# So I saw this thing in an ad...



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

So this was in the back of my new SandV. Not sure I follow the smoke trail. Anybody have any ideas if/how this thing really does anything?
http://www.ussoundlabs.com/
Seems like bologna...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

> It forces your sub to use its “peak” power...
> instantaneously restoring transients that get smeared by the low-pass filter


I will give it a miss also.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

My anti virus says it is a Malicious website.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> My anti virus says it is a Malicious website.



Interesting. I went there on my phone so...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

flux capacitor in a box?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Talley said:


> flux capacitor in a box?



If only I had a delorian...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Interesting. Check out this Amazon review:



> Was backordered, but worth the wait. I have a 7200w Macintosh sound system with two passive and one active subs. I was skeptical considering how inexpensive this little box is, but it makes an audible difference. Spend the time to set it up properly. WELL worth the money.


Anyone tried the dual sub layout suggested by US Soundlabs? 

http://www.ussoundlabs.com/subwoofer-positioning

Not sure their theory works on standing waves in that frequency range.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Talley said:


> flux capacitor in a box?


The description didn't say whether or not it comes with the 1.21 Gigawatt power supply.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Peter Loeser said:


> The description didn't say whether or not it comes with the 1.21 Gigawatt power supply.



Rofl!
You do mean "jig" a watt, of course? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Rofl!
> You do mean "jig" a watt, of course? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Am I the only one getting this error for that website?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I use the WOT plugin in firefox but it doesn't have any reported issues. (Web Of Trust plugin)
However, they don't appear to be using a firewall so they could have been compromised. https://sitecheck.sucuri.net/results/www.ussoundlabs.com/

It would be interesting to measure what the device actually does to "restore" the signal, if anything.


----------

